# Autotrail Cheyenne 840SE Cracks



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Got a customer who has one of these, its only a few years old and has done very low mileage but they bought it in to show me the side a few days ago

A crack has appeared on one of the side lounge windows. Its about 10cm but growing. It only looks superficial but he thinks the seals seem to have moved where the coachbuilt is attached to the chassis as well

Anyone else encountered anything like that with similar model van ?


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes the window crack is a known fault on vans of that era. We had one and it was repaired by Autotrail under warranty and they made an excellent job of it. 

Not sure if there isn't a warranty but contact Autotrail as they may repair it free of charge anyway because it is a known fault.

Jan


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

how did they repair it Jan and what did they say caused it ?


----------



## elldwin (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't know how they repaired it but it happened because the hole for the window was cut slightly undersized.

Jan


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

elldwin said:


> I don't know how they repaired it but it happened because the hole for the window was cut slightly undersized.
> 
> Jan


Almost correct. When Auto Trail changed to a GRP body they also changed window suppliers. Then two things happened the new windows were slightly bigger (not the hole too small). The new window aperture was cut out and the corners were 90' square. 
The result was a small number of vehicles suffered with a stress crack.
Some of the early vehicles had the whole side replaced, not an easy job as the roof has to come off. Now the window apertures are slightly bigger and have rounded corners which reduces the risk of any cracks from the window corners. I believe the cracks are now repaired by increasing the size of the crack and filling. I have seen a couple of repaired vans both before and after and you cannot tell anything has been done. One of the vans was repaired over 3 years ago.


----------

